# Importing avi files



## rctneil (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello,

I am trying to organise some of the older stacks of files I have sat on my file server and i've come across old videos taken on a number of old cameras.  They are AVI files.  Logically they need to be imported into Lightroom so they can sit alongside the photos taken on the same day.

I've dragged a selection of them onto the Lightroom icon in my dock and the Import window opens but the videos do not show up.

Can Lightroom support AVI files? It would be really helpful so I can store them where they naturally belong.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm able to import .AVI files, but it may be that the data contained in the ones I tried are handled by CODECs on my computer.

See here: Adobe Lightroom supported video file formats


----------



## rctneil (Dec 31, 2018)

Hal P Anderson said:


> I'm able to import .AVI files, but it may be that the data contained in the ones I tried are handled by CODECs on my computer.
> 
> See here: Adobe Lightroom supported video file formats




Ah I've just spotted:


*AVI files on macOS*: Beginning with Lightroom Classic CC 8.0  and Lightroom CC 2.0 (October 2018 releases), you can no longer import new AVI files on macOS. The existing AVI files in your catalog play as expected in Lightroom CC and in a separate window from the Library Loupe view in Lightroom Classic. On Windows, the support for AVI files is still available.
Damn!  What a pain.  Now i'll have to convert all those videos into a format LR can import.  Does anyone know the actual reason avi importing was removed?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 1, 2019)

rctneil said:


> Does anyone know the actual reason avi importing was removed?


I don't think they've shared that publicly. The Any File plug-in could be another option Any File Lightroom Plugin


----------

